# Anxiety/Panic Dubai



## Expat_Guy_Dubai (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello folks, i am 29 male been suffering from an anxiety disorder for sometime now. I wanted to check if there are other people who have had this issue as well or is just me here in Dubai . I am thinking of taking medications but i am a bit fearful of the side effects mentioned on the internet. Does anyone know of a good psychologist that i can see - not the quacks that exist here. If you have taken medications how does it feel like? Are the effects that bad? Lastly, are there any support groups in Dubai that people can be a part of. Thanks for your responses in advance. Cheers!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I can highly recommend the Dubai Community Health Care Centre. They have some good therapists and psychiatrists that can help you. They won't prescribe unless absolutely necessary. Personally I don't like some medications as they basically make you feel like a zombie. There are other methods you can try and only use meds as a last resort.


----------



## Albina78 (Aug 15, 2016)

Expat_Guy_Dubai said:


> Hello folks, i am 29 male been suffering from an anxiety disorder for sometime now. I wanted to check if there are other people who have had this issue as well or is just me here in Dubai . I am thinking of taking medications but i am a bit fearful of the side effects mentioned on the internet. Does anyone know of a good psychologist that i can see - not the quacks that exist here. If you have taken medications how does it feel like? Are the effects that bad? Lastly, are there any support groups in Dubai that people can be a part of. Thanks for your responses in advance. Cheers!


There is a really good psychologist at Life Counseling centre at JLT. Her name is Olga. She really helped my mom.
As I remember they must be having group sessions also. Good luck to you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The stresses of modern life mean loads of a people can face anxiety issues either regularly or periodically. The first step is realizing there is an issue and meds should always be a last resort. Especially as they don't get to the root of the problem.

What you're going through may easily be solved by relaxation techniques or hypnotheray, give these people a call - Home


----------



## Nightowler (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi. Sorry you've been feeling bad - I've suffered from anxiety triggered by a traumatic event 10 years ago. I didn't see anyone in the UAE but in the UK I had therapy, acupuncture and was taught relaxation techniques which all helped. Regarding medication - I too was very wary of the traditional anti-anxiety meds which can have nasty side effects so my doctor suggested propranolol which is a beta-blocker/blood pressure medication. It controls adrenalin rather than working on the brain. I take it ad-hoc now as I need it and it works really well for me without any side-effects. It may not be right for you however so please don't take this as medical advice - only a trained professional can tell you what's right for you - I just wanted to let you know my experience. I hope you can find the right people to help x


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

crt454 said:


> pack up and get out, the weather is only gonna make it worse!


Not your most helpful piece of advice there CRT.

Who's to say, the OP doesn't, that it's as a result of Dubai - the comment "been suffering from an anxiety disorder for sometime now" implies that it may well be from before arriving in the sandpit.

Suggest the OP take advice offered here, other than CRT's, and take it step by step.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry you feel this way, it's definitely something I can relate to. I basically had a meltdown, quit my job, and just shut down.

I hesitated to seek therapy just cause I wasn't comfortable with the idea. I instead first tried to find release through exercise. I got a little obsessed for a year but it made me feel a little better, or at least enough to help me focus on why I felt that way and the sources of my anxiety.

Now whenever my stress levels go up, I make sure I go for a run. Just 20-30 minutes of solid running and sweating it out...nothing like the buzz afterwards. I love laying on the floor after a workout and enjoying the high!

I think some little things CAN help you feel better, until you find yourself a therapist you can trust. Go out to dinner with a friend, go to the beach alone one morning to get away from it all. IF this is hard for you, try to make this just a monthly outing merely to unwind.

Driving around Dubai can make things worse so if you do decide to go out to relax, maybe have a taxi take you there and back so you're not ruining your mood.


----------

